# GDC Iwata Keynote



## Justin (Mar 1, 2011)

Iwata will be addressing a keynote speech tomorrow at 9AM PST.

We haven't heard anything about the next Zelda (Skyward Sword) since E3 2010. GDC had been used for announcing details on Zelda games in the past. Both Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks were announced at GDC in 2006 and 2009 respectively. This coupled with that Nintendo is bothering to stream the keynote makes it not far feteched that a new Skyward Sword trailer will be seen at GDC tomorrow.

View it live at 9AM PST on Nintendo's website here...


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 2, 2011)

inb4 sporge tells us about it


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2011)

This starts in an hour, btw.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully some new 3DS games are announced.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

It's about 9PT now.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

It's starting, but I don't really expect any big announcements because it's just GDC, not E3.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

I started streaming, like, 2 minutes before it started.

That was nice.

Not being racist, but I doubt Ill understand much of what he's saying :S


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

Liking his speech so far.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, somehow I never knew that Iwata started HAL...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

Iwata just complimented XBox Live.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

And here's the 3DS...


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what suddenly Reggie.

Netflix on 3DS this summer.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

Iwata admitted that wiiware and dsi services were unsatisfactory.

I am pleased.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

Netflix on 3DS.

I wonder what the equivilent for other markets will be?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

MARIO 3DS COMING

TANOOKI SUIT ALL BUT CONFIRMED

OFFICIAL AT E3


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2011)

As I said before, new Skyward Sword trailer!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

ZELDA SKYWARD SWORD TRAILER AGGGHHHH


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2011)

Iwata's speech is really good.  Not even counting the trailers and the sneak peaks etc.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

It was a good speech.
**** yeah tanooki mario.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 2, 2011)

Vaati confirmed for SS


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 2, 2011)

lol, vaati.
lookin emo
never realized how much he did
wee ow


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D screenshot comparison:


----------



## Biochao (Mar 2, 2011)

*Video Clips from GDC 2011*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> lol, vaati.
> lookin emo
> never realized how much he did
> wee ow


 After looking at him more, I don't think he's Vaati. He's clearly either a new villian or Majora's human form or something.
Some have suggested he looks very similar to the Gilded Sword from Majora's Mask, which would fit with the fact that your companion in this game is a humanoid version of the Master Sword.
He also has a diamond theme. When he teleports, diamonds, he has a diamond coat, and A Diamond Earring.
Maybe SS Will have FOUR antagonists. Each one representing a different card symbol.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2011)

Mario 3DS looks awesome, as does the OoT remake.  Iffy on the Skyward Sword trailer, but Iwata did say it was highlighting the battle sequences...not feeling it yet.  I'm sure it'll be a great game though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 2, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> After looking at him more, I don't think he's Vaati. He's clearly either a new villian or Majora's human form or something.
> Some have suggested he looks very similar to the Gilded Sword from Majora's Mask, which would fit with the fact that your companion in this game is a humanoid version of the Master Sword.
> He also has a diamond theme. When he teleports, diamonds, he has a diamond coat, and A Diamond Earring.
> Maybe SS Will have FOUR antagonists. Each one representing a different card symbol.


so you're basing it not being vaati off of there being a lot of squares on his model/disappearance animation?

vaati feels about right, what with the whole "skyward" theme, going.  i dunno.  maybe they have a new dude.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so you're basing it not being vaati off of there being a lot of squares on his model/disappearance animation?
> 
> vaati feels about right, what with the whole "skyward" theme, going.  i dunno.  maybe they have a new dude.


Vaati has longer hair, purple hair, his fringe is on the right side, not the left, and he has purple skin, not greenish blueish.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 3, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Vaati has longer hair, purple hair, his fringe is on the right side, not the left, and he has purple skin, not greenish blueish.


 kay
may i bring up ganondorf's changes from OoT to twilight princess?
or.. LttP to OoT?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> kay
> may i bring up ganondorf's changes from OoT to twilight princess?
> or.. LttP to OoT?


Throughout all of Ganondorf's changes, you could still clearly tell that it was him. But this just clearly isn't Vaati... Slightly similar in some areas, but definitely different. 



Spoiler: Vaati













Spoiler: Not Vaati











If anything, this new character most closely resembles the Gilded Sword from Majora's Mask. In fact, the similarities are quite shocking.






Just as the spirit of the Master Sword is represented as a human in the game, perhaps there will be other sword spirits as well.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 3, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> kay
> may i bring up ganondorf's changes from OoT to twilight princess?
> or.. LttP to OoT?


 
Ganon = Always a Pig
Ganondorf = Always a dark skinned redhead with a prominent nose


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

You had to have the Gilded Sword built, though. It wasn't an automatic sword that you get eventually. So, technically, the sword doesn't exist until you build it out of the Kokiri sword.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 3, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Ganon = Always a Pig
> Ganondorf = Always a dark skinned redhead with a prominent nose


 and vaati = a wind sorcerer guy.
he's only been in what, two games, if you include the original four swords?  (didn't play/care about the DS games)

he's got the hair thing, the eyes are just how nintendo's gone with it.  can't say much about the diamonds, and the gilded sword makes more sense now that i see the cape.. but still, it looks too much like vaati to say "lol he looks nothing like vaati he isn't vaati."

ganondorf was never as dark as he was in TP, and he never had dreadlocks/corn rows as his hair style.  OMFG HE WAS ACTUALLY THE RAZOR SWORD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You had to have the Gilded Sword built, though. It wasn't an automatic sword that you get eventually. So, technically, the sword doesn't exist until you build it out of the Kokiri sword.


That's the one thing that doesn't make sense about the theory. Well, that and the fact that the Gilded Sword is from Termina, a completely different dimension than the world of Hyrule, in which Skyward Sword takes place. But that same point also opens up a possibility... Yes, the Gilded Sword is created in Termina, but what if the Gilded Sword also exists in Hyrule, but had a different origin? Many people and objects in Termina are counterparts of Hyrulean people and objects, so who's to say that the Gilded Sword isn't one of them, too?

If there are indeed multiple sword spirits in Skyward Sword, it would make sense that more obscure swords like the Gilded Sword would be used, because...well, there aren't that many unique swords in Zelda. Not many ones that are as special as the Master Sword, anyway. The Gilded Sword was pretty much the equivalent of the Master Sword in Majora's Mask, anyway.

Other swords that I could see them using would be the Four Sword, Great Fairy's Sword, Fierce Deity Sword, Magical Sword, and maybe even the Biggoron's Sword. The Phantom Sword and Lokomo Sword are also possible, but they're very similar to the Master Sword, so I'd say their chances are less likely.

Of course, this is all assuming that there even are multiple sword spirits. But I think it's a likely possibility. Besides, just from what we know about the plot so far and the title itself, it's apparent that swords are a big part of Skyward Sword, or at least one sword is. Why not more than one? Plus, it would be interesting to know more about the backstories of various swords throughout the Zelda series.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That's the one thing that doesn't make sense about the theory. Well, that and the fact that the Gilded Sword is from Termina, a completely different dimension than the world of Hyrule, in which Skyward Sword takes place. But that same point also opens up a possibility... Yes, the Gilded Sword is created in Termina, but what if the Gilded Sword also exists in Hyrule, but had a different origin? Many people and objects in Termina are counterparts of Hyrulean people and objects, so who's to say that the Gilded Sword isn't one of them, too?
> 
> If there are indeed multiple sword spirits in Skyward Sword, it would make sense that more obscure swords like the Gilded Sword would be used, because...well, there aren't that many unique swords in Zelda. Not many ones that are as special as the Master Sword, anyway. The Gilded Sword was pretty much the equivalent of the Master Sword in Majora's Mask, anyway.
> 
> ...


 
If they made it a game about the various swords, it'd end up being like Majora's Mask. I just can't see them doing that...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> If they made it a game about the various swords, it'd end up being like Majora's Mask. I just can't see them doing that...



I dont think Nintendo really cares about all that stuff to the same degree that Tye does anyway... :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> If they made it a game about the various swords, it'd end up being like Majora's Mask. I just can't see them doing that...


Uh...no. Why do you say that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Uh...no. Why do you say that?


 
If it was about the various swords of Hyrule, it'd have the same idea as Majora's Mask. I just can't see nintendo going into that. Besides, the Gilded sword was optional. Some people probably don't/didn't even know about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> If it was about the various swords of Hyrule, it'd have the same idea as Majora's Mask. I just can't see nintendo going into that. Besides, the Gilded sword was optional. Some people probably don't/didn't even know about it.


Again...no. How exactly would it have the same idea as Majora's Mask? Majora's Mask had more swords than most Zelda games, yeah...but the plot didn't revolve around them or anything, nor did they have spirits of their own. And even if it was similar to Majora's Mask, what makes you think that would stop Nintendo? How many similar elements are repeatedly brought back with each new Zelda game? A lot, lol.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't get in the key note... I didn't have an all access pass 

It was a good speech, but I feel like he almost seems threatened by the rise of social network games.  I mean many are bad quality, but there are still some with merit.

It was good to see him recognize other companies some, but things did tend to steer towards Nintendo and games on Nintendo systems.  

Also Reggie is basically a salesman... yeah...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> I didn't get in the key note... I didn't have an all access pass
> 
> It was a good speech, but I feel like he almost seems threatened by the rise of social network games.  I mean many are bad quality, but there are still some with merit.
> 
> ...


 
What experience does Reggie have in actual game dev anyway?  (I don't actually know)


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> What experience does Reggie have in actual game dev anyway?  (I don't actually know)


 
I dont think he has any.

He was high up in pizza hut before working at nintendo, I think?


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> What experience does Reggie have in actual game dev anyway?  (I don't actually know)


 
None. But he's the first not asian guy to be president of nintendo!/wikipedia stalker


----------

